#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  简体字使用者看这边

## 狼王白牙

现在起可以在会员资料里面填入大陆常用的 QQ 号码




phpBB 本身没有快速将繁体字转成简体字的功能, 
不妨使用以下软件快速在浏览器上将繁体字转换成简体字的软件配合使用:

http://input.foruto.com/cccl/cccl_article019.htm
龙之旅, 香港华通公司出的免费软件

http://alf-li.pcdiscuss.com/c_alibabar.html
阿里巴巴, 也是香港出的免费软件

由于我们资料库采用 *Big5 编码*, 简体字可能会造成占用3倍的资料库容量
因此请您发帖子时, 多按一下*繁体转换纽*, 在此感谢您

同时, 大陆网友如表现良好亦欢迎申请审核当版主

----------

